# My Stick-shot



## John-Boy

So i read Joergs post on the stickshot followed by watching the video, and thought it would be the perfect modification to apply to my flechette shooter!!

I seen joerg was using 2 layers theraband gold on his and thought if a conventional slingshot can handle double that i should add 4 layers!! And it worked great, with the extra force it makes the stickshot automatically flip on release making it safer to shoot controllably ( in my eyes anyhow )

Here are the pics:



















The bands are cut 22cm and tapered 2.5cm-2cm.

I tried different ammo, from 8,9 and 15mm steel, .38-50 lead. My finds were that it shoots heavier shot better (15mm steel and .44 and .50 lead) being the preffered ammo!!

Here is a short video of it shooting:


----------



## Frodo

It's worth to try for sure! Good shooting, what's the distance?


----------



## JoergS

Yes, heavier bands work even better.

Great job!

It is really true, the fork is obsolete. Other than for traditional reasons, we no longer have to look for forked sticks. Just straight sticks it is.


----------



## Rayshot

I loved hearing the sound of the bands being stretched.

Good job!


----------



## Bugar

What can I say???=Hmmmm It works


----------



## M.J

Shooting over your motorcycle = very brave!
I know the deal, I shoot in the garage too, but fortunately mine is wide enough I can park the bike outside the path of the ball.
Even so I had a richochet break my mirror last month. Oops







. Now the V-Strom is throughly covered and armored while parked. It's not like I'm going to stop shooting!


----------



## bazil

This is so cool! also has possibilities to double up as a kubaton! good stuff!

Baz


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

really cool that it works


----------



## ZDP-189

I am thrilled that the community would come up with a new form factor. It reminds me of the S.A. stick with a spring called the slingbow or something.

Anyway, it's inspirational and this example is particularly well made.

Personally, while I have no doubt that it works well, I'll still stick to forks. It seems to me that if they still offer an advantage, I'll take it. Mind you, this innovation may well work in legal jurisdictions that have banned Y-shaped forks.


----------



## boyntonstu

ZDP-189 said:


> I am thrilled that the community would come up with a new form factor. It reminds me of the S.A. stick with a spring called the slingbow or something.
> 
> Anyway, it's inspirational and this example is particularly well made.
> 
> Personally, while I have no doubt that it works well, I'll still stick to forks. It seems to me that if they still offer an advantage, I'll take it. Mind you, this innovation may well work in legal jurisdictions that have banned Y-shaped forks.


A little Devil's Advocate:

You are very analytical and I really appreciate that.

Please analyze/list the reasons why you choose to stick with a fork?

Before you do so, consider 2 types of stickshots; single band with a rope loop, double band as is, taken from a fork SS.

(See my photo of my concept where the rubber is drawn parallel to a long stick.)


----------



## ZDP-189

Inthis case, I don't offer any experimental data, nor do I have the high speed camera that would show whether it's true. My statement is purely an intuitive presumption and isn't intended as a put down, nor advice.


----------



## John-Boy

Thanks for the comments guys!! Im still experimenting with the stickshot, the vid was the simply to answer a question i asked myself "is it consistantly accurate and deliver enough force to kill small game?" Answer: yes most definately!!



Frodo said:


> Shooting over your motorcycle = very brave!
> I know the deal, I shoot in the garage too, but fortunately mine is wide enough I can park the bike outside the path of the ball.
> Even so I had a richochet break my mirror last month. Oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now the V-Strom is throughly covered and armored while parked. It's not like I'm going to stop shooting!










Im fairly confident in my shooting exploits, but would hate to put a ding in my XJ!! I think i will be putting a tough cover over it in future.


----------



## M.J

John-Boy said:


> Im fairly confident in my shooting exploits, but would hate to put a ding in my XJ!! I think i will be putting a tough cover over it in future.


I was wondering what kind of bike that was. I thought it might have been a Honda Magna but the instruments didn't look quite right. My "incident" wasn't for lack of shooting skill. I had a band tear and it sent the shot errant into the garage door where it bounced back and smashed the mirror.
I would definately cover it, you never know!


----------



## Bill Hays

Let me interject here.
Shooting with an inline pull stick is to easy... even easier than archery, which is to easy to master as well.
It is not difficult to develop a weapon that is far more powerful, a lot more accurate and actually easier to make than a forked slingshot.

I don't do this hobby because it's easy to shoot a slingshot with great accuracy... nor do I do it to efficiently collect game as in a survival situation. If that's what I wanted to do, I'd at the very least use a wrist braced (cheater) slingshot, far more accurate and capable of being far more powerful... or I'd do away with the fork altogether and make a simple inline stick shooter that uses two bands, has two handles, one front and one in back for a good hold, and has a simple block (split so it can shoot arrows too) and push up trigger mechanism like Jeorg's.

The underlying reason I do what I do is because there is some real skill involved in making and shooting the perfect forked slingshot. There's actually a fair amount of skill and self control involved in being a good maker and an accurate shooter. It's a challenge that helps bring calmness to my overly active mind.... and that makes me happy.
In fact at some point I'd like to enter tournaments and shoot a small pocket sized slingshot, like my Rangers for example, against all comers... big frames, wristbraced.. the lot.

This hobby, in the way I pursue it, is not for everyone. Some will push the limits in directions I don't really wish to go (right now)... this is not a problem nor is it a bad thing... innovation is part of being human.
That I choose to limit my particularly innovative mind to designing, developing, making and shooting forked slingshots is not a bad thing either though.

Of course, looking at my own history... I tend to get bored with a thing after a while. Who knows, in the future I might join in on the fun and help to design and make the ultimate survival weapon/tool... just not right now!


----------



## JoergS

Well, for me, I just want to keep my range as wide as at all possible.

I want to make beautiful slingshots, powerful slingshots, arrow shooting slingshots, small, big, naturals, multiplex, boardcuts and and and.

Of course x-bows, cannons, the whole thing.

The stickshot is just another variation, a fascinating one as it is sooo simple, and for me it works great. Does it mean I will stop making forked slingshots? Of course not.

It is the variation range that fascinates me. In that regard slingshots are far more versatile than bows.


----------



## boyntonstu

"Shooting with an inline pull stick is to easy... even easier than archery, which is to easy to master as well.
It is not difficult to develop a weapon that is far more powerful, a lot more accurate and actually easier to make than a forked slingshot."

That is a mouthful!

New name; "Inline Pull Stick", don't you love it?


----------



## NaturalFork

Looks great! I just cannot imagine the accuracy being matched to a fork.


----------



## e~shot

Looks great ,4 bands of Thera-Gold


----------



## John-Boy

RecurveMaster said:


> Looks great ,4 bands of Thera-Gold


Well bearing in mind that conventional fork can use 4 bands of theragold with ease, this is just taking them from 2 forks and adding them to 1. Simples


----------



## Dayhiker

John Boy, that looks mad cool! And your shootin' is impressive too.
I'm thinking, "What a survival tool that could be. It would only take a minute to attach the rubber to a properly designed knife handle, something like your stick.
All this is just too cool.









A shot of Jameson's to ya!


----------



## John-Boy

Dayhiker said:


> John Boy, that looks mad cool! And your shootin' is impressive too.
> I'm thinking, "What a survival tool that could be. It would only take a minute to attach the rubber to a properly designed knife handle, something like your stick.
> All this is just too cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of Jameson's to ya!


Thanks DH, Im gonna make another one of these, only a bit more complicated with firesteels, knife, compass and maybe more incorporated!!


----------



## Devoman

Very cool, got to ask how is the hand slap?


----------



## John-Boy

Devoman said:


> Very cool, got to ask how is the hand slap?


Suprisingly minimal, i think its down to the flip and the weight of ammo i shoot with it (_any shot over 16grams_) that reduces the slap factor dramatically


----------



## Dayhiker

I wonder if the Butterfly-style shooters will pick up on this?


----------



## John-Boy

Dayhiker said:


> I wonder if the Butterfly-style shooters will pick up on this?


I think i will try this with some thera black and smaller ammo, just for good measure







!! Will you be making one up DH?


----------



## Dayhiker

Yes, I am going to make one this weekend, John-Boy.


----------



## John-Boy

Dayhiker said:


> Yes, I am going to make one this weekend, John-Boy.


Good to hear, i didn't get started on the small plinker design you shared with us today as a close friend wanted his car valeted for a wedding!! what a bummer, but theres always tomorrow!!


----------



## brockfnsamson

I just have concerns regarding the pouches ability to open up and release the shot with this type frame. Am I wrong in thinking their is a grater chance of the pouch spinning around and shooting back?


----------



## John-Boy

brockfnsamson said:


> I just have concerns regarding the pouches ability to open up and release the shot with this type frame. Am I wrong in thinking their is a grater chance of the pouch spinning around and shooting back?


Your completely correct!! There is more risk of an RTS, but that's not to say that it can't be tamed, the method has to be perfected down to a T, if you do try this, wear goggles and be safe!!!


----------



## Jax

John-Boy said:


> John Boy, that looks mad cool! And your shootin' is impressive too.
> I'm thinking, "What a survival tool that could be. It would only take a minute to attach the rubber to a properly designed knife handle, something like your stick.
> All this is just too cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of Jameson's to ya!


Thanks DH, Im gonna make another one of these, only a bit more complicated with firesteels, knife, compass and maybe more incorporated!!
[/quote]
I'm glad to see the side topic of Pana in my flechette thread and my Pana shooting demonstration video got such keen following







.
You and Joerg have done a great job on this nice, little shooter. Last week I started shooting steel ammo. First with a classical natural then with a "Pana stick shot". I used two bands attached to a pouch and sitting on top of the stick 5 mm apart. My accuracy got better compared to fork but then I tested it against my bare back style and accuracy improved again.
I'm sure some restless souls will want to try it out as well but carefull it may hurt if you get it all wrong as my impatient son learned recently.My how to thread on bare back shooting will follow soon.
Now back to survival knife DH and you discussed.
A hollowed knife handle, rubber attached inside it at the bottom, close to blade, a small roller on upper edge of the handle, you take a cap off the top, grab the pouch with ammo already inside the pouch, pull it out, draw and shoot - all in a matter of seconds. How cool is that?







(bands much longer than the handle)
A simple compound survival slingshot-knife. Just one of many designs I'm constantly developing mentaly. Not enough time to make them all live. Please feel free to explore, develop further and bring it to the real world. Looking at your both stick shots I'm sure you can get it spot on.


----------



## John-Boy

Jax said:


> John Boy, that looks mad cool! And your shootin' is impressive too.
> I'm thinking, "What a survival tool that could be. It would only take a minute to attach the rubber to a properly designed knife handle, something like your stick.
> All this is just too cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of Jameson's to ya!


Thanks DH, Im gonna make another one of these, only a bit more complicated with firesteels, knife, compass and maybe more incorporated!!
[/quote]
I'm glad to see the side topic of Pana in my flechette thread and my Pana shooting demonstration video got such keen following







.
You and Joerg have done a great job on this nice, little shooter. Last week I started shooting steel ammo. First with a classical natural then with a "Pana stick shot". I used two bands attached to a pouch and sitting on top of the stick 5 mm apart. My accuracy got better compared to fork but then I tested it against my bare back style and accuracy improved again.
I'm sure some restless souls will want to try it out as well but carefull it may hurt if you get it all wrong as my impatient son learned recently.My how to thread on bare back shooting will follow soon.
Now back to survival knife DH and you discussed.
A hollowed knife handle, rubber attached inside it at the bottom, close to blade, a small roller on upper edge of the handle, you take a cap off the top, grab the pouch with ammo already inside the pouch, pull it out, draw and shoot - all in a matter of seconds. How cool is that?








A simple compound survival slingshot-knife. Just one of many designs I'm constantly developing mentaly. Not enough time to make them all live. Please feel free to explore, develop further and bring it to the real world. Looking at your both stick shots I'm sure you can get it spot on.








[/quote]

Hey Jax i thought it wouldn't be long to you got hold of the subject!!







Now about the survival part, im on to it as we speak!! just ordered some 12mm compasses, firesteels and other little goodies. Will reveal more when its complete







!!!


----------



## dgui

ZDP-189 said:


> I am thrilled that the community would come up with a new form factor. It reminds me of the S.A. stick with a spring called the slingbow or something.
> 
> Anyway, it's inspirational and this example is particularly well made.
> 
> Personally, while I have no doubt that it works well, I'll still stick to forks. It seems to me that if they still offer an advantage, I'll take it. Mind you, this innovation may well work in legal jurisdictions that have banned Y-shaped forks.


The judication factor is a superb point that could evolve banning y shaped shooter. Perhaps we could all go to toung depressors .


----------



## Daniel J

how do you aim the stickshot?


----------



## mckee

looking good!


----------



## TylerM

My Stickshot doesn't work for some reason when fired the shot goes wide or high. Not sure what to do. I'm using tube rubber could that have an effect? I'm also shooting 6mm bearings. Any chance one of those could alter it's performance? 
Please help 
Thanks


----------

